# Anybody want to go catfishing tomorrow Sunday?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Chillicothe area, flathead fishing, good spot...Let me know.

Note: you must come alone, and not tell anyone of this location.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Ill be there, & Alone too. Do you want me to bring anything ? I sent you an E-mail, Give me a Call anytime.

Cat Mazter


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

If only I still lived in Chillicothe...Where are you from down there?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed I am at work, I cant check my emails.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What time are you going? I think I can make it. I cant beleive you were going to take someone else to *THE SPOT * before me. I feel used & cheated.  

On a serious note, give me call tonight when you get home, I'll be up.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack , I'll already be there alone. So, stay away and leave me be, in peace.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

SO..... Since it sucked can I get a refund?


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

It only sucked for you Because You lost a Nice fish  , I had some good bites & Jack Catch's all the Fish. I had a great time fishing with you Both, Even though I was :S . Thanks alot for taking me with you guys, Jack, Ill come down anytime you want to fish , The trip wasnt that bad on me. One other thing, Jack & Brian both made me feel like we were all like Brother's, In a Sense we are. Catfishing Brothers !  I had a great time Guys.

Remember our 2 week Deal Jack  

Cat Mazter

BTW- I think I could drive right to that same spot again


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Catfishing Brothers


 glad you didn't say cat"catching" brothers   
i guess i should launch m boat down there and show you all how to change that


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, I forget the details on the deal??? Please refresh my memory


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Jack do you have short term memory Loss ? LOL You got it right now  

Cat Mazter


----------

